# Multiple Bottle Washing Station?



## oxlid (Aug 26, 2009)

Anyone know where I might find a used multiple-bottle washing station? I've used a 24-bottle station at a local on-premises place that uses a recirculating pump to spray the insides of the bottles with B-Brite solution, then a water hookup to rinse them. The cycle is automatic, controlled by a timer, and all I have to do is put the bottles on, run the cycle, and then take them off and drain them on a bottle tree. I want to get one of these to use at home!


----------



## cpfan (Aug 26, 2009)

Perhaps at a FoP that is closing/closed.

BTW, these are quite expensive for most home winemakers.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 26, 2009)

They are expensive and have no idea wher to pick up a used one besides what Steve said.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Aug 26, 2009)

I take top rack out of dishwasher and can do 28 bottles at a time. Use heated setting for rince water and drying. It works great


----------



## St Allie (Aug 26, 2009)

It doesn't take long to sanitise 30 bottles by hand..and maybe $3 in chemicals all up.

As a home winemaker, I wouldn't part with commercial money expectations.

Allie


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Aug 27, 2009)

mmadmikes1 said:


> I take top rack out of dishwasher and can do 28 bottles at a time. Use heated setting for rince water and drying. It works great



currently, we do the same. helps clean the whole bottle and even makes it easier to get the residue from the labels off really easy. just hope it doesn't clog up the washer drain line!  easy fix though.


----------



## smurfe (Aug 28, 2009)

I agree with Allie, I use a Vinator I think its called (the bowl with the pump in the middle) and I can sanitize a batch of clean bottles in less than 15 minutes. If you have a dishwasher that has a TRUE sanitize cycle you can do them in there. I always recommend not to do bottles in the dishwasher if you use a rinse agent like Jet Dry though particularly with beer bottles. If your bottles have Jet Dry on them you will kill your hear retention.


----------



## Tom (Aug 28, 2009)

Its so easy to use a vinator (sp). I use that with a bottling tree. I have enough room to sanitize 63 at a time. Also will take alot less room when storing.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 28, 2009)

I too love the vinator attached to the bottle tree and with this set up anyone can do it. My 4 year old son actually did all these.


----------



## oxlid (Aug 31, 2009)

Dishwashers: I don't see how a dishwasher can reliably get inside the bottle. You need a nozzle INSIDE the lip of the bottle to ensure complete coverage, and a dishwasher just doesn't do that. I've tried this method with brewing beer and had less than desirable results. Besides, how do you get a dishwasher to dispense sodium metabisulfite in a recirculating solution? 

Vinator: Being a novice winemaker, I've never heard of this, will check into it. thanks.

$$$ of a Multiple washing station: I'm a gadget freak, what can I say? Money is not the primary consideration here - having a cool gadget that does a thorough job, well that's priceless. You'll notice in my posting that I didn't ask for alternatives to the washing station, but thanks for the ideas anyway.  I still want a multiple-bottle washing station.

I guess a broader question would be this: Does anyone know of a good online classified ad site for new and used winemaking equipment?


----------



## Tom (Aug 31, 2009)

I'll second Wades use of a VINATOR. Best way to sanitize your bottles with a k-meta bath.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Aug 31, 2009)

before bottles go in dishwasher they have had labels sooked off in a soap solution, then I put them in a clorine beach solution...then they go to dishwasher and my dishwash does get the coverage.I have had no problems at all ever


----------



## smurfe (Aug 31, 2009)

Here ya go, scroll to the bottom. Don't know what it cost and I bet it ain't cheap but give them a call. I am sure they will hook you up. 

http://www.liquidaction.com/CommercialBottleWashers.html


----------

